
Has Apple Lost Its Design Mojo? - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2017/12/22/apple-products-design/?utm_campaign=fortunemagazine&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&xid=soc_socialflow_twitter_FORTUNE
======
reacharavindh
Here. Apple Mouse.

[https://www.geek.com/apple/design-before-function-apple-
magi...](https://www.geek.com/apple/design-before-function-apple-magic-
mouse-2-cant-be-used-while-charging-1636939/)

